# Speakers don't sound right Please Help!



## proxkyle (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi i own a Denon AVR - 1609 surround reciever with one denon center speaker 1 left 1 right 1 sbl and one sbr. The problem i am having is that one of my speakers is putting out the sound incorrectly. when i put my ear to it, it sounds like only the top part of the speaker is working and the bottom isn't. So i checked it out i took of the little foamy cover off the front and saw that there were two parts of the speaker, there was a small part on the top and bigger one on the bottom. Hopefully you understand this. i tried some solutions but it did not work out.
(These speakers are Pro monitor 600, procinema definitive technology.)

i tried switching the speaker to a different spot ( i moved it to the from the front left to the front right) but did not keep the same wire with it. I tested that out but it still sounds the same. For this part i know for sure that its the speaker itself. Also my surround back speakers don't sound as good either. i checked the connects and they are correct. positive with positive and negative with negative.

Could i bring it to best buy with geek squad to check it out??? if so how much would it cost?

another problem i am having is that when i do the audysy test and finish it , there is no sound coming from the surround back speakers. only the front three are working. Yes the connection in the back is correct and yes the amp assign is set to 7.1. why won't it give me 6.1 surround. will i need the surrround left and surround left speakers for the surround back to work?

Also, im really not liking this system at all its brand new and i have all sorts of problems... While you are here, care to give me some good wireless surround recievers with or without speakers.

Thank you so much for reading this and if you can't understand a part of it just ask me and i will try my best to answer you back quickly.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

First things first...you've answered your own question. Your speaker is defective. Return them (all of them) to where you bought them - not BB (unless you bought them there.) Demand a replacement set or just return them if you're going to go with wireless. Definitive Tech is a high quality speaker mfgr so this should not be happening.

Get your speakers fixed then we can move on to the set up.


----------



## proxkyle (Jul 22, 2011)

i don't have the reciept anymore, they would still give me a replacement? i bought this system like 4 months ago


----------



## proxkyle (Jul 22, 2011)

i don't have the reciept anymore, they would still give me a replacement? i bought this system like 4 months ago , and thank you for your response


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

All you can do is try. Did you charge it? If that fails - call or email DT and maybe they can tell you by the serial number that they're still under warranty. I'm sure they'll want to make it right.


----------



## proxkyle (Jul 22, 2011)

Alright, i will try to call them and if i can't anything done for free, i will probably bring it to the nearest reapir shop, which is sears. But i will call DT, thank you for your reply. I will be back with the news in a couple days.


----------



## proxkyle (Jul 22, 2011)

Here with an update! i just brought my speakers to best buy and tested them and 3 of them are defective. So they ended up taking the whole set of speakers but not the reciever. There was a 5 year warranty on the speakers from the company , which i checked out by emailing the company. Now i have to wait 4 days for my speakers to come back and i will go pick them up. i will reply back when i get my speakers. Thanks for the Help!!! i Might need some help with the audysy test as well.


----------



## proxkyle (Jul 22, 2011)

alright, i just got my speakers back from repair! They sound great! It took a while to repair, but they replaced the woofers for the three speakers that weren't sounding great.! Now i would like to know is how i can get my surround back speakers to work with the sudeysy test. When i do the audysy test, the results come out with only the center, sub,right, left speaker are working, and not the surround back speakers.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Start from square #1. Make sure all the speakers work. Make sure they're solidly connected - on both ends. Make sure the receiver knows that you've got rear speakers. Study the manual and run the Audyssey test again. You should be able to isolate any fault by taking one step at a time.


----------



## proxkyle (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah, i looked through it. but are you sure you don't need surround speakers, to have the surround back speakers to work? because when i go through the settings on the reciever, i have to turn on the surround speakers to yes to have the option to turn on the surround speakers to yes


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I guess I'm confused. You have 5 speakers, correct? You have them hooked up as follows: Front L, Front R, Center, Surround L and Surround R? Assuming you have a subwoofer - you have a 5.1 system. Your Denon is capable of driving a 7.1 system where 2 extra speakers are added - called Back L and Back R. So if that's what you want, then yes you do indeed need two more speakers to serve as those two Back L/R speakers. Make sure you have the Denon set to the number of speakers you have. (Not that it really matters if you tell it you have a 7.1 but really only have a 5.1 - it doesn't really care.)

If you get two more speakers, hook them up to the Surround Back outputs and tell it you have a 7.1 system then run the sound check, it will send a test signal to each speaker in turn. It will balance the signals automatically using the supplied microphone. My Pioneer does the same and it's pretty straight forward. Just have to give it time to do its thing.


----------



## proxkyle (Jul 22, 2011)

i see what you are saying. Yeas i have 5 speakers and a subwoofer. i currently have the speakers connected to amp assign./surround back and nothing on the surround left or right, what i will try to do is just switch it to the surround left and surround right on the back of the reciever.
The thing is though my speakers aren't setup for surround left or right, they are behind me.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

proxkyle said:


> i see what you are saying. Yeas i have 5 speakers and a subwoofer. i currently have the speakers connected to amp assign./surround back and nothing on the surround left or right, what i will try to do is just switch it to the surround left and surround right on the back of the reciever.
> The thing is though my speakers aren't setup for surround left or right, they are behind me.



Now you've got it. In a ideal 5.1 setup the two surrounds should be slightly behind you and off to each side. That's not always possible - as it's not in your case (mine either!). Move them as far to the sides as possible. Run the Audyssey. That program will make the necessary adjustments in frequency response, timing, and relative levels. Besides, in most cases, the is very little information sent to the surrounds and even less to back speakers.


----------



## proxkyle (Jul 22, 2011)

Alright! All set sounds great, Thanks for you help! if i have a any new questions i'll come back to this forum and post up a new thread. Thanks!ray::wave::grin:


----------

